# מרוב שאת צפונבונית



## Techref

מה זה אומר באנגלית
(המוצג לעיל)
זה על שיחה בין אח ואחות
האחות בדיוק חזרה מתל אביב שביזבזה את כל הכסף שלה לשם


----------



## Techref

כל המשפט הולך ככה:
יש תמונה שלך כבר מרוב שאת צפונבונית

אני יודע מה החצי הראשון אומר אבל החצי השני אין לי מושג


----------



## slus

צפונבונית זה כינוי למישהי מצפון תל אביב ולפעמים בהשאלה גם משכונות עשירות אחרות. בדרך כלל מישהי מפונקת שמנפנפת בעושר שלה.

הגרסה הזכרית היא צפונבון או צפונבוני.


----------



## Techref

זה מהר,תודה! מאוד מעניין.
לא פלא האחות נראתה עצובה


----------



## aavichai

סתם שאלה לשיפור האנגלית שלי
איך המשפט יתורגם לאנגלית
"מרוב שאת צפונבונית"


----------



## slus

זה נראה לי תלוי-תרבות.
ליהודיה אמריקאית בטח יקראו JAP.


----------



## aavichai

תודה

הכוונה שלי הית הלגבי התרגום של "מרוב שאת". איך אומרים באנגלית
מרוב שאתה לומד אתה לא נהנה מהחיים עצמם
או
מרוב שאתה טיפש, אתה לא מבין כלום


----------



## Techref

aavichai said:


> תודה
> 
> הכוונה שלי הית הלגבי התרגום של "מרוב שאת". איך אומרים באנגלית




לפי שיחות קודמות.
משמעות המילה מרוב

אני חושב אין באמת מילה בשבילו.
אולי נשמע משהו כמו From much, from abundance, from most of,  באנגלית


----------



## aavichai

תודה


----------

